# Few questions for 1st NoDak trip in Steele.



## Jethro48 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for someone who lives around Steele who can answer a some questions. Me and a buddy have room booked in Steele. I'm not trying to get someones spots or anything like that. Just general questions about timing conditions and few other questions. Any help would be much appreciated in making my 1st trip to NoDak a memorable experience for me. Thank you in advance.


----------

